# PCT sub section?!?!



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Have been looking at and reading a few of the protocols on pct lately with interest but as the steroid section moves quite quickly its not always easy to keep up to date or find the threads. I also think that some of the members are not getting answers to their pct related questions for the same reason

Maybe I'm being a bit picky but as pct is equally, if not more important than the cycle itself I think it would be a good idea if all threads specifically related to pct could be in 1 section and not bogged down and lost amongst the "rate my cycle", "how many dbol per day" and "how do I eat on cycle" threads

What do you guys think?

Edit: I would add a poll but I'm on my phone!!


----------



## Parki79 (Aug 22, 2011)

Sounds like a good idea to me.


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

Yeah I would like to see this happen. PCT is a massive factor of using steroids and it would keep things organised.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Muscle:2696074 said:


> Yeah I would like to see this happen. PCT is a massive factor of using steroids and it would keep things organised.


Agreed mate.... It's massively important and deserves to have a section of its own imo


----------



## bally (Feb 15, 2009)

agreed breda,

it does make sense to have a pct section


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

bally:2696112 said:


> agreed breda,
> 
> it does make sense to have a pct section


Thank you mate.

Hopefully enough members comment and the boss or mods see this so we can have it implemented


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

yep should have a section dedicated to PCT and all in all recovery...


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

I also like the idea of this :thumbup1:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

infernal0988:2696159 said:


> yep should have a section dedicated to PCT and all in all recovery...


Yes... Yes we should


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

I don't even use and I think this is a good idea :lol:


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

A lot of forums do, trouble is ppl hardly ever frequent that section so it ends up getting reposted in the steroid section anyway.

TBH there really isn't a lot to say on the subject that hasn't already been explained in the stickies anyway, ppl only have to take the time to read them if PCT is that important to them.

Personally i believe that what you do on cycle is far more important anyway.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Mars said:


> A lot of forums do, trouble is ppl hardly ever frequent that section so it ends up getting reposted in the steroid section anyway.
> 
> TBH there really isn't a lot to say on the subject that hasn't already been explained in the stickies anyway, ppl only have to take the time to read them if PCT is that important to them.
> 
> Personally i believe that what you do on cycle is far more important anyway.


just out of curiosity, what would you say is more important?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Mars:2696205 said:


> A lot of forums do, trouble is ppl hardly ever frequent that section so it ends up getting reposted in the steroid section anyway.
> 
> TBH there really isn't a lot to say on the subject that hasn't already been explained in the stickies anyway, ppl only have to take the time to read them if PCT is that important to them.
> 
> Personally i believe that what you do on cycle is far more important anyway.


Why would you say that mate? If you don't recover properly, whether that's by using meds during or after cycle wouldn't you say your cycle is pretty much wasted?


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Breda said:


> *Why would you say that mate?* If you don't recover properly, whether that's by using meds during or after cycle wouldn't you say your cycle is pretty much wasted?


Because it's true.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Mars:2696257 said:


> Because it's true.


I'm not doubting you man you wouldn't say it if it wasn't true I was simply wondering why... I'm tryin to learn here bro.

I would assume as I said if you don't recover post cycle then it'll be a wasted cycle, therefore post/peri cycle treatment would be just as important if not more


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Mars said:


> A lot of forums do, trouble is ppl hardly ever frequent that section so it ends up getting reposted in the steroid section anyway.
> 
> TBH there really isn't a lot to say on the subject that hasn't already been explained in the stickies anyway, ppl only have to take the time to read them if PCT is that important to them.
> 
> Personally i believe that what you do on cycle is far more important anyway.


Fcuk me Mars now you have gone and done it mate. you will have all these **** with there normal sized balls and half kept gains ganging up on you and trying to rape you (however they are in pct mode so probably cant get a hard on anyway) fcukin **** X


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

flinty90:2696338 said:


> Fcuk me Mars now you have gone and done it mate. you will have all these **** with there normal sized balls and half kept gains ganging up on you and trying to rape you (however they are in pct mode so probably cant get a hard on anyway) fcukin **** X


I've about had enough of you today you two sand grain nut havin cnut... I thought it was something that could benefit the board as a whole. Now Mars said its a sh!te idea so that's the end of it so pls flick my rapidly shrinking balls and fcuk off back to your journal x


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Breda said:


> I've about had enough of you today you two sand grain nut havin cnut... I thought it was something that could benefit the board as a whole. Now Mars said its a sh!te idea so that's the end of it so pls flick my rapidly shrinking balls and fcuk off back to your journal x


yeah i apologise , its a very good idea !!!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

flinty90:2696366 said:


> yeah i apologise , its a very good idea !!!


I accept your apology


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Breda said:


> I accept your apology


thank you ..

Maybe a quick PM to lorian might speed this up a little ?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

flinty90:2696387 said:


> thank you ..
> 
> Maybe a quick PM to lorian might speed this up a little ?


I appreciate your encouragement but if one of the mods (Mars) who is fairly prominent in advising on such matters, does not feel it necessary then who am I to say it is


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

other than hcg, i cant really see much else being more/just as important than pct?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Breda said:


> I appreciate your encouragement but if one of the mods (Mars) who is fairly prominent in advising on such matters, does not feel it necessary then who am I to say it is


Well dont give up so easily , im sure if enough people feel its a good idea then it will happen !! just my opinion of course ..


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

Breda said:


> I appreciate your encouragement but if one of the mods (Mars) who is fairly prominent in advising on such matters, does not feel it necessary then who am I to say it is


It would still keep PCT threads out of the Steroid and Testosterone information section which is always a plus.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Muscle said:


> It would still keep PCT threads out of the Steroid and Testosterone information section which is always a plus.


this is very true mate !!


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Breda said:


> I'm not doubting you man you wouldn't say it if it wasn't true I was simply wondering why... I'm tryin to learn here bro.
> 
> I would assume as I said if you don't recover post cycle then it'll be a wasted cycle, therefore post/peri cycle treatment would be just as important if not more


I know mate. Its quite simple though, reading hacks stuff will tell you that estrogen is 200 x more suppressive than test, so control this on cycle and thats a great start in aiding recovery. Next we have HCG, keep the testes functioning and great, easier recovery again.

Whats happening anyway when you take PCT? you ae blocking estrogen receptors in the hypothalamus because you want to regain the negative feedback loop and start producing test again. We have already controlled estrogen on cycle so thats ok.

What i'm saying here is i have been using years and never ran PCT, it never did me any harm and i'm pretty sure i wouldn't have grown any better or kept more of my gains by doing PCT.

Basically some ppl believe PCT is neccassary, some ppl dont. Well i don't, *providing *you control estrogen on cycle and use HCG.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

PS: I don't advise on such matters, it's completely up to Lorian what sections and sub sections he wants on the forum and this is decided by the Members not the MODS.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

So you see Breda there is still worth while asking for this section, even though Mars pretty much has hit the nail on the head with regards to PCT protocol !!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Thanks for that explanation Mars if I had read between the lines the I would have got what you were trying to say in the 1st place but appreciate you breaking it down and for openly saying you don't bother with one even tho I've read you do/did stay on for all but 8 weeks of the year so have no need for it

If more members are in favour of the idea then i'll suggest it to the boss and leave it with him


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Breda said:


> Thanks for that explanation Mars if I had read between the lines the I would have got what you were trying to say in the 1st place but appreciate you breaking it down and for openly saying you don't bother with one *even tho I've read you do/did stay on for all but 8 weeks of the year so have no need for it*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


I wish ppl wouldn't make assumptions. I havent always stayed on, i used to cycle like everyone else, i'm 51 ffs lol.

If enough people are in favour of it then Lorian will probably do it. It's no skin off my nose, i was just voicing my opinion, i'm happy to have it as a sub section if thats what the majority of members want.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

51 I thought you were born before Christ judging by your posts lol

Thanks for your input mate


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

bump


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Mars said:


> I know mate. Its quite simple though, reading hacks stuff will tell you that estrogen is 200 x more suppressive than test, so control this on cycle and thats a great start in aiding recovery. Next we have HCG, keep the testes functioning and great, easier recovery again.
> 
> Whats happening anyway when you take PCT? you ae blocking estrogen receptors in the hypothalamus because you want to regain the negative feedback loop and start producing test again. We have already controlled estrogen on cycle so thats ok.
> 
> ...


Just wanted to say that's one interesting answer there but one thing, if you control estrogen on cycle wouldn't you still have to control it in the few weeks you would normally be running pct for if you didn't do pct (does that make any sense)


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

any answers please ^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

1010AD said:


> Just wanted to say that's one interesting answer there but one thing, if you control estrogen on cycle wouldn't you still have to control it in the few weeks you would normally be running pct for if you didn't do pct (does that make any sense)


So you are assuming that you finish your cycle and thats it, no PCT, no Cruise, no TRT, if iv'e got that right then you just keep taking an AI in diminishing doses for 2-3 wks after your last shot if you have been running long estered aromatisable compounds, as you know there are still aromatizable androgens in your system for this period, hence why you start PCT 2-3wks after last shot.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Breda, make a poll about it.

If enough people (25+) show positive interest and vote for it then I'll create it.


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

Lorian said:


> Breda, make a poll about it.
> 
> If enough people (25+) show positive interest and vote for it then I'll create it.


Thanks Lorian 

Could you also check out these suggestions:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/about-uk-muscle/160774-what-would-we-like-see-introduced-uk-m-year-2012-a.html


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Lorian said:


> Breda, make a poll about it.
> 
> If enough people (25+) show positive interest and vote for it then I'll create it.


How do i do this mate

Does anybody have a clue???


----------

